# Edge S315 - Zero Communication from Tivo



## Francisco Bido (Sep 12, 2020)

Had a Tivo Romeo which never gave me problems and decided to update it with an Edge. So far is it has been a big mistake. It can't finish setting up because of an S315 issue.

It fails at the last step "Verifying". I have a bunch of IoT devices, computers, TVs etc. Never had issues with home Wi-Fi network. What's worse is no communication from Tivo despite multiple open tickets. Apparently not caring about setting expectations.

Too bad, will send back if I don't hear from them by EOD this monday -and switching to some other system. This doesn't appear to be same user friendly company that I've been loyal to for over 15 years. 

Anyone else, with a similar experience? Have you heard anything about this S315 problem? Work around?

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

see: Edge S315 error


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

Phone support is outsourced now and it F’n BLOWS. I remember the old competent support. Long gone unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa L Hagemann (Sep 12, 2020)

I had a Roamio for years. No problems. Suddenly, 6d after they discontinue replacements on the Roamio, it dies. Gets stuck at the Welcome Screen. Per Tivo, only option is to upgrade to the Edge. Now, I can't finish setting up the Edge because of S315. 
Same story: Known issue, working on it, watch email for notification of resolution.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This sounds weird, but take a look: Mini Vox cannot finish initial setup with error S315


----------



## huberohio (Jan 15, 2020)

It feels like this is probably the actual issue. Missing information on a Tivo server.EDGE - Issues we're tracking


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

huberohio said:


> It feels like this is probably the actual issue. Missing information on a Tivo server.EDGE - Issues we're tracking


You would think they would be carrying it on their "Know Issues" page: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## huberohio (Jan 15, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> You would think they would be carrying it on their "Know Issues" page: Tivo Customer Support Community


For what its worth, tech support said that users started reporting this issue on Thursday. That page has not been updated since Sept 2nd.


----------

